
Don't Feed the Trolls (adopt a Code of Conduct) - jchrisa
http://visionzerousa.org/2015/06/03/dont-feed-the-trolls/
======
angersock
tl,dr;

Author was arguing with people on comments section of local Portland newspaper
about safety of kids on bikes, found out people say nasty things, responds by
trying to drag brands with ads on offending paper's site into slapfight.

There. I just saved you five minutes.

~~~
jchrisa
Thanks yeah it seems to be an effective technique. I figure this forum has
smart people so they deserve to know.

------
jchrisa
This is in the Portland Oregon traffic-safety context.

~~~
angersock
You really need to specify some better context here--was somebody hurt? Was
somebody killed? Were you just arguing with people on the internet who don't
believe people should bike in the street with cars?

As it is you kinda just look like somebody advocating censorship and trying to
shame a newspaper into doing something you want.

